# arnaque à la garantie G5 défectueux ?



## c_clarice (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je fais partie des malheureux possesseurs d'un G5 défectueux. J'ai une panne totale d'alimentation. Apple a accepté de prendre à sa charge le remplacement de la carte logique mais ne veut pas payer pour l'alimentation (devis de 300 euros établi par BuroticWay). cela me paraît abusif car je pense que ces deux problèmes ne sont q'une seule et même panne. je suppose que d'autres sont dans la même situation ? Que peut-on faire ?


----------



## Dramis (5 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux aller au tribunal, ou bien payé pour faire réparer ta machine, ou bien acheté un nouveau mac...


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

La carte logic fait partie des problèmes reconnu par Apple et qui sont pris en compte même hors garantie de 1 an.
L'alimentation n'est pas prise dans ce problème. Et si ton G5 est hors garantie , la réparation est à tes frais..ou alors il faut prouver que les deux pannes sont liées ...


----------



## Lizandre (5 Septembre 2006)

Carte logique = logic board ? = carte m&#232;re donc


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Carte logique = logic board ? = carte mère donc



Oui , le morceau de plastique verte avec les circuits , transistors, condensateurs, puces, et autres processeurs dessus ....


----------



## Dramis (5 Septembre 2006)

Si tu le fais réparer, profite s'en pour acheter un UPS en même  temps.  Ca va t'éviter de bruler ton alimentation.


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Septembre 2006)

Si le numéro de série de ton iMac fait partie de cette liste il n'y a aucune raison que ton alim ne soit pas prise en charge :

*Fourchettes de numéros de série :* 

 			W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx
 			QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx
 			CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx
 			YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx
Si il n'est pas dedans effectivement c'est pour ta pomme (façon de parler), ce serait le cas avec n'importe quel appareil qui n'est plus sous garantie...


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Si le numéro de série de ton iMac fait partie de cette liste il n'y a aucune raison que ton alim ne soit pas prise en charge :
> 
> *Fourchettes de numéros de série :*
> 
> ...



le document public d'Apple est imcomplet (si on parle bien d'iMac G5 rev A) seul les alimentations vendu en Amérique du nord et japon (alim en 110v uniquement) sont prises en charges dans le reste du monde c'est des 110/240 Volts qui ne sont pas prises en charge)


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Septembre 2006)

En gros &#231;a veut dire quoi? Que m&#234;me si le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie n'est pas dans la liste il peut b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la garantie &#233;tendue?


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> En gros ça veut dire quoi? Que même si le numéro de série n'est pas dans la liste il peut bénéficier de la garantie étendue?



ça veut dire que son alimentation n'est pas concerné


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Septembre 2006)

Oui j'avais compris ce détail merci 

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est dans quelle mesure l'info est incomplète?
Si son numéro de série n'est pas listé, son alim n'est pas prise en charge c'est tout non?


----------



## c_clarice (5 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui j'avais compris ce détail merci
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est dans quelle mesure l'info est incomplète?
> Si son numéro de série n'est pas listé, son alim n'est pas prise en charge c'est tout non?


L'iMac est dans la s&#233;rie des d&#233;fectueux. Apple propose de prendre en charge le changement carte logique mais laisse &#224; ma charge la r&#233;paration alimentation (300 euros) alors que pour moi, c'est la m&#234;me panne.


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

c_clarice a dit:


> L'iMac est dans la série des défectueux. Apple propose de prendre en charge le changement carte logique mais laisse à ma charge la réparation alimentation (300 euros) alors que pour moi, c'est la même panne.



c'est 2 pièces différente, donc c'est a toi de prouvé que c'est le cas


----------



## Dramis (5 Septembre 2006)

c_clarice a dit:


> L'iMac est dans la s&#233;rie des d&#233;fectueux. Apple propose de prendre en charge le changement carte logique mais laisse &#224; ma charge la r&#233;paration alimentation (300 euros) alors que pour moi, c'est la m&#234;me panne.


 
Si c'est la panne li&#233; au condensateur qui gonfle et peuvent exploser, l'alimentation qui grille ce n'est pas du tout li&#233;.  

J'imagine que le condensateur n'a quand m&#234;me pas fondu et qu'il y ait des r&#233;sidu qui soit tomb&#233; dans l'alimentation..


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Septembre 2006)

Mon premier iMac faisait partie de cette série. Hors garantie, Un matin il ne s'est plus allumé. Coup de fil à Apple Care et ils n'ont fait aucun problème pour le prendre en charge et le réparer. Enfin au bout de 4 fois ils ont fini par me l'échanger contre un imac CD... Voilà mon expérience si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## grandcru (5 Septembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:


> Si tu le fais réparer, profite s'en pour acheter un UPS en même  temps.  Ca va t'éviter de bruler ton alimentation.




usp ???c'est quoi svp


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2006)

UPS (United Portal Service) est un service de livraison rapide.


----------



## cameleone (6 Septembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> UPS (United Portal Service) est un service de livraison rapide.



Certes, mais ici non. C'est un Uninterruptible Power Supply, en français un onduleur.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2006)

cameleone a dit:


> Certes, mais ici non. C'est un Uninterruptible Power Supply, en français un onduleur.



Tiens ?
La fatigue : j'ai cru avoir lu UPS dans le post de DarkOrange et que la question s'y rapportait. :sleep:  
Illusion optique due à l'approche de la pleine Lune.  

C'moon.  

P.S. : Parlez français, bon sang de bonsoir !


----------



## c_clarice (6 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Mon premier iMac faisait partie de cette s&#233;rie. Hors garantie, Un matin il ne s'est plus allum&#233;. Coup de fil &#224; Apple Care et ils n'ont fait aucun probl&#232;me pour le prendre en charge et le r&#233;parer. Enfin au bout de 4 fois ils ont fini par me l'&#233;changer contre un imac CD... Voil&#224; mon exp&#233;rience si &#231;a peut t'aider.


 
Evidemment, je n'ai pas AppleCare et c'est bien le probl&#232;me : comme il y a 2 &#233;l&#233;ments &#224; changer, Apple dit qu'il ne prend en charge que la carte logique et pas l'alimentation. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que presque toutes les pannes carte logiques sur les iMac d&#233;fectueux &#233;taient accompagn&#233;es d'une panne alimentation. D'ailleurs, aux Etats-Unis, ils ont fini par prendre aussi &#224; leur charge la panne alimentation. On ne doit pas &#234;tre encore assez nombreux &#224; r&#226;ler pour qu'ils fassent ce qu'ils devraient faire !


----------



## c_clarice (6 Septembre 2006)

c_clarice a dit:


> Evidemment, je n'ai pas AppleCare et c'est bien le problème : comme il y a 2 éléments à changer, Apple dit qu'il ne prend en charge que la carte logique et pas l'alimentation. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que presque toutes les pannes carte logiques sur les iMac défectueux étaient accompagnées d'une panne alimentation. D'ailleurs, aux Etats-Unis, ils ont fini par prendre aussi à leur charge la panne alimentation. On ne doit pas être encore assez nombreux à râler pour qu'ils fassent ce qu'ils devraient faire !


 
Ce qui m'étonne aussi beaucoup, c'est que de nombreux propriétaires d'iMac défectueux disent qu'on a du intervenir plusieurs fois pour le même problème de carte logique (elle est changée par Apple une première fois, puis à nouveau la panne et à nouveau une réparation, etc.) C'est scandaleux tout de même, non ?


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2006)

c_clarice a dit:


> Evidemment, je n'ai pas AppleCare et c'est bien le problème : comme il y a 2 éléments à changer, Apple dit qu'il ne prend en charge que la carte logique et pas l'alimentation. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que presque toutes les pannes carte logiques sur les iMac défectueux étaient accompagnées d'une panne alimentation. D'ailleurs, aux Etats-Unis, ils ont fini par prendre aussi à leur charge la panne alimentation. On ne doit pas être encore assez nombreux à râler pour qu'ils fassent ce qu'ils devraient faire !



relis ce que j'ai mis plus haut, les alimentations américaines et européenne ne sont pas les mêmes, de plus les pannes des alims américaines ne sont pas lier au problème de carte mère, c'est un problème différent. Concernant le problème de carte logique, tout les problèmes ne sont pas pris en charge


----------



## c_clarice (15 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, aujourd'hui je vois un autre appel sur le même thème (apple et sa garantie pour les produits défectueux...) A suivre, donc.


----------



## vousti (20 Septembre 2006)

si tu n'as pas d'autres possibilités déclare à ton assurance habitation que ton mac a subi une surtension électrique, si tu as ça dans ta garantie, ils prendront en charge la réparation.

à la guerre comme à la guerre


----------



## Flurby (20 Septembre 2006)

J'ai aussi eu un problème similaire avec mon iMac G5. Ses ventillo se mettaient à ventiler très fortement et ensuite il s'est mis à s'éteindre tout seul. 
A ce moment là je suis allé dans une boutique pour le faire réparer... ils ont changé l'alim : même problème... a la deuxième fois il ont changé la carte mère et il a fonctionné mais le problème avec les ventilo est revenu. Je l'ai ramené et ils ont changé carte mère + ventillo.

hier après midi je le ramène chez moi et... il ne s'allume plus du tout. l'écran clignote un peu et c'est tout. j'ai appelé Apple cet apres midi et ils vont me le changer contre un neuf. ouf la galère est finie !

pour info j'ai acheté mon imac en mai 2005 et il figure sur la liste des n° de série.


----------



## stefk (14 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La carte logic fait partie des problèmes reconnu par Apple et qui sont pris en compte même hors garantie de 1 an.
> L'alimentation n'est pas prise dans ce problème. Et si ton G5 est hors garantie , la réparation est à tes frais..ou alors il faut prouver que les deux pannes sont liées ...


bonjour,
je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
Mon g5 est tombé en rade : plus d'image mais il ronronne toujours (ventilo.).
D'après le site APPLE, c'est un problème de carte logique...
problème...mon g5 à 14 mois (garantie expirée) et l'assistance technique APPLE me dit que c'est pour ma "pomme".
La carte peut coûter entre 500 et 700 , soit le tiers du prix de mon mac.
Il m'on donné le fax du service client. Je leur ai fait part de mon soucis.
Y-a-t-il une autre solution.
J'ai vu sur ce forum qu'APPLE peut prendre en charge ce type de défaut...
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Novembre 2006)

stefk a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
> Mon g5 est tombé en rade : plus d'image mais il ronronne toujours (ventilo.).
> D'après le site APPLE, c'est un problème de carte logique...
> ...



Si ton iMac ne fait pas partie des séries défectueuses, il ne sera pas pris en charge. D'ou l'utlité de souscrire à l'Apple Care...


----------



## grandcru (17 Novembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:


> Si tu le fais réparer, profite s'en pour acheter un UPS en même  temps.  Ca va t'éviter de bruler ton alimentation.




ups ????( periode d'orage dans ma region)


----------



## amo (17 Novembre 2006)

stefk a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
> Mon g5 est tombé en rade : plus d'image mais il ronronne toujours (ventilo.).
> D'après le site APPLE, c'est un problème de carte logique...
> ...



J'ai un mac g5 depuis novembre 2004 qui fait partie des séries défectueuses. De juin 2005 à octobre 2006, la carte-mère a été changée 3 fois et l'ordi a bénéficié d'un nettoyage complet une fois. Toutes ces interventions ont été prises en charge par Apple (sans souscription à l'extension de garantie).
Lorsque je lis les témoignages des uns et des autres, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de règle : tout dépend de votre centre agréé, de sa bonne volonté et son sens commercial !


----------



## stefk (29 Décembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Si ton iMac ne fait pas partie des séries défectueuses, il ne sera pas pris en charge. D'ou l'utlité de souscrire à l'Apple Care...


Suite de mes aventures.
Apple prolonge "exceptionnellement" la garantie sur ma machine..., chouette !
Je ramène mon mac au centre agréé et là....changement de carte mère.
Je le rallume le soir même et ...rien. Je le rapporte et remplacement ...de la carte mère, qui tient quelques heures avant de rendre l'âme.
Là, on me dit qu'au bout d'un certain temps apple fait un échange. Mais Apple propose de tester avec un nouvel écran. Donc nouvelle carte mère et nouvel écran.
Je rappelle le centre agréé qui m'annonce que maintenant c'est l'alimentation qui est n'a pas tenu le choc.
.....  
Est ce quelq'un à déjà connu ça ? Que peut on faire ? Exiger le remplacement pur et simple de la machine ?
Cela dure depuis mi novembre...et cela n'est semble t-il pas fini !
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Décembre 2006)

Oui insiste pour qu'on te remplace ta machine... En étant ferme mais sympa.


----------



## stefk (29 Décembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui insiste pour qu'on te remplace ta machine... En étant ferme mais sympa.


le centre agr&#233;&#233; m'a dit que dans le cas d'un &#233;change standard, et puisque mon mod&#232;l est arr&#234;t&#233;, j'aurai peut &#234;tre la chance de recevoir le G5 INTEL ???.
A part cela, je dois m'adresser &#224; l'Apple Care m&#234;me si b&#233;n&#233;ficier des "largesses" alors que mon G5 &#233;tait hors garantie ?
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; d&#251; les "harceler" pour obtenir cette faveur.


----------

